# Decaf Beans



## Dunk (Mar 26, 2015)

I quite like a small cappuccino late in the evening after tea sometimes so try to keep it decaf to ensure a good nights sleep. Currently working my way through a bag of caravans decaf which is pretty good. Anyone tried any others they'd recommend? Ozone, workshop, square mile, coffee compass?


----------



## Chockymonster (Jan 21, 2013)

Tried rave, coffee real, smokey barn, origin, artisan. None of them did much for me, they don't have the same depth. I've been recommended James gourmet coffee so will try there next


----------



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

I made almost the same post when I got here exactly the same really cappuccino, late, reason.

Also tried loads and have given up on finding a decaf to compare to any decent caffienated bean.

Still working through lots of roasters decaf but a bag of 250g lasts me a month or so now after realising it's not going to happen. Happy with the late night occasional decaf cappuccino I make in that knowledge. I will be surprised if you don't come to the same conclusion.

If you find a wow one before me though let me know!

Oh and being fully honest with you since buying even a lowly machine when compared to a lot of the people on here (or at least a lot of the ones who post a lot and are heavy into it) and being able to make a (beginners) decent shot. Well guess what I am buying and consuming about four times the amount of coffee and pretty much all darned espresso.

Coming on here a lot probably doesn't help lol though has improved my knowledge, technic and cup with everyone's help.


----------



## samjfranklin (Jan 1, 2015)

Yallah's house decaf from down here in Cornwall is pretty good. An Indian arabica which is a bit different, but it tastes good. It's CO2 process and quite tasty; might be worth a try if you're working through them?


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

http://www.hasbean.co.uk/products/colombia-san-sebastian-colombian-sc-decaffeinated-caturra-washed


----------



## Bethelcat (Jan 3, 2011)

You don't need to go decaf - Stewarts of Nottingham do a really mellow Brazil Santos that doesn't have you running round the walls! Perfect for an evening wind down coffee


----------



## Dunk (Mar 26, 2015)

Ahhh yeah that'd be interesting to know. Some bean that are good but not to strong. Had thought of that before!

i know the decafs don't taste the same there just isn't that zing but the caravan one isn't bad with milk though I can't compare it to any other as I haven't tried them. It's no where near the normal jack of spades or red brick beans I normally use though which can always be a little disappointing!


----------



## chipbutty (Sep 16, 2011)

Best decaf I've ever tasted. In fact it's the only one I've ever liked! COLOMBIA SAN SEBASTIAN COLOMBIAN SC DECAFFEINATED CATURRA WASHED


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

I've had all sorts of nice butterscotch and chocolate from the Rave Sparkling Decaf, but only as a flattie.

Doesn't really excite as espresso, although if you hit it bang on then it is still pretty good.

Americano very nice as well. This was the stock drink at former workplace as I was using my old Classic and steaming anything was too much faff.


----------



## chipbutty (Sep 16, 2011)

I see you beat me to it with the link. Nice beans aren't they.



garydyke1 said:


> http://www.hasbean.co.uk/products/colombia-san-sebastian-colombian-sc-decaffeinated-caturra-washed


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

I always used to swear by Londinuim Guatemalan decaff before the big move to NZ.

However I notice coffee compass now have exactly the same bean. Given Richard at CC is such a good roaster I'd be confident of it being just as good as Reiss's roast.

Excellent as espresso and a joy in milk


----------



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

CamV6 said:


> I always used to swear by Londinuim Guatemalan decaff before the big move to NZ.
> 
> However I notice coffee compass now have exactly the same bean. Given Richard at CC is such a good roaster I'd be confident of it being just as good as Reiss's roast.
> 
> Excellent as espresso and a joy in milk


i might give this a go as I'm only wanting espresso 99% ot the time...


----------



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

garydyke1 said:


> http://www.hasbean.co.uk/products/colombia-san-sebastian-colombian-sc-decaffeinated-caturra-washed


Is this good as espresso or with milk?


----------



## Dunk (Mar 26, 2015)

Think I'll have to give the coffee compass one a go and maybe the has bean one. They sound good and only one way to find out if they actually are! Seeing as I pretty much always have them with milk fingers crossed for something good!


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

http://www.coffeecompass.co.uk/shop/decaffeinated/guatemela-triangulo-decaf-500g.html

Heres a link to the CC one


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Mr O said:


> Is this good as espresso or with milk?


everything buddy. Happily bosh a couple of chemex brews with it also

Also well worth a try side-by-side

http://www.hasbean.co.uk/collections/america-guatemala/products/guatemala-el-bosque-washed-co2-decaf


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Just wondering if following the flurry of discussion it lead to any revelations on the decaf beans? I'm going to try a few mentioned here just happy to hear if their are any updates or additions... Thanks


----------



## tobimax (Jul 7, 2015)

jlarkin said:


> Just wondering if following the flurry of discussion it lead to any revelations on the decaf beans? I'm going to try a few mentioned here just happy to hear if their are any updates or additions... Thanks


I have just bought som Hasbean Decaf. Will let you know how I get on. But it is so fresh having been roasted yesterday.


----------



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

The Square Mile is my favorite to date and even made a passable espresso shot out of it getting some red berry fruity edge to the spro which I've not found with any other decaf to date, more sweet, fruit little acidity and more complex. Little more expensive but worth it and is a 350g bag so when you weigh up not massively so and also good in milk.

Close second to the one from Small Batch, cut through the milk nicely due to slightly darker roast not dark dark just the heavier side of medium to look at than the SQ but not so nice as a spro.

Funnily enough I've just ordered Has Beans decaf also as just thrown them for two other bags and a VST 20g to replace my cheapo 22g and get focused on my splits more. If the Has Bean decaf is any better I'll shout back.


----------



## Jez H (Apr 4, 2015)

Sk8-bizarre said:


> The Square Mile is my favorite to date and even made a passable espresso shot out of it getting some red berry fruity edge to the spro which I've not found with any other decaf to date, more sweet, fruit little acidity and more complex. Little more expensive but worth it and is a 350g bag so when you weigh up not massively so and also good in milk.
> 
> Close second to the one from Small Batch, cut through the milk nicely due to slightly darker roast not dark dark just the heavier side of medium to look at than the SQ but not so nice as a spro.
> 
> Funnily enough I've just ordered Has Beans decaf also as just thrown them for two other bags and a VST 20g to replace my cheapo 22g and get focused on my splits more. If the Has Bean decaf is any better I'll shout back.


I second that. The Square Mile decaf for me every time.


----------



## Jez H (Apr 4, 2015)

Taking a break from the Square Mile decaf & have just ordered some of these:

http://www.hasbean.co.uk/collections/america/products/colombia-san-sebastian-colombian-sc-decaffeinated-caturra-washed


----------



## alexferdi (Aug 4, 2015)

Hi,

im in the same boat as you guys. Really value my sleep hygeine and apparently even if you don't feel any buzz it can be disrupting your sleep wave patterns and be bad for you. No caffeine after 2pm is what I was told by a sleep scientist! Anyway @dude how did you get hold of caravan beans? I've looked and they don't seem to sell hem to consumers online. I'm a huge fan of allpress espresso here in East London. All they're coffee is amazing but particularly their decaf absolutely smashes rave out of he park. You should give it a try.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

@Dunk

^


----------



## MarkyP (Jan 10, 2013)

I've got a bag of Rave Dercaf on the go at the moment and it's absolutely wonderful in milk. Caramel, Chocolate and nuts - Caramac in a cup!


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

@MarkyP

Rave Sparkling Water Decaf? Sounds nice and not as boring as decaf usually does.


----------



## MarkyP (Jan 10, 2013)

hold on... [runs off to check coffee stash]


----------



## MarkyP (Jan 10, 2013)

Spot on!


----------



## Dunk (Mar 26, 2015)

alexferdi said:


> Hi,
> 
> im in the same boat as you guys. Really value my sleep hygeine and apparently even if you don't feel any buzz it can be disrupting your sleep wave patterns and be bad for you. No caffeine after 2pm is what I was told by a sleep scientist! Anyway @dude how did you get hold of caravan beans? I've looked and they don't seem to sell hem to consumers online. I'm a huge fan of allpress espresso here in East London. All they're coffee is amazing but particularly their decaf absolutely smashes rave out of he park. You should give it a try.


I bought mine from caravan exmouth market.


----------



## JagoHolmes (Feb 28, 2018)

Sounds very interesting, will see if I can get some and give it a try


----------

